# Floating seams



## johnrahl (Aug 6, 2012)

I have inherited someone else's handiwork. The problem that I am having is that in a basement that I am trying to finish, the person who originally hung the drywall did not know what they were doing. When they hung the drywall vertically, there are 5 edge - edge seams that do no land on a stud. The seams are just floating in the breeze. The basement stairs do not allow me to bring in new sheets to replace these sheets and fix them that route. I know that as soon as I mud the seam, it will crack. 

Any suggestions before I have to bite the bullet and take down a wall to get in a few sheets of new drywall?


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

is it taped yet? Take it off and add framing or change layout to fit framing. Or sub it out to a pro:thumbsup:


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

In the past, I have rolled up the carpet, removed the plywood in the living rm, and slipped the drywall down through the floor joists into the basement.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

B.D.R. said:


> In the past, I have rolled up the carpet, removed the plywood in the living rm, and slipped the drywall down through the floor joists into the basement.


Good one! :thumbup:


----------



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

take down and add some backing..shouldn't have to buy too many new sheets unless the old ones are trashed, or there are other problems with the original hanging.


----------



## johnrahl (Aug 6, 2012)

There are other problems which i think can be saved if I don't have to pull down the sheets, but i think that if they have to come down to put blocking in, I am going to need to start over.


----------



## 4 seasons (Jan 4, 2010)

Sounds like a pretty basic fix, like was said above. Take down the rock and add some framing. Then reuse the sheets, just take the rock down nice and neat.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Cut out the 'floaters', stud to stud. Then just carry down new strips (16"?) to fill...


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

That's what I would do. Why screw around with the extra work trying to reinvent a wheel. A lot faster too.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

B.D.R. said:


> In the past, I have rolled up the carpet, removed the plywood in the living rm, and slipped the drywall down through the floor joists into the basement.


One last winter we had to remove a 2" wood transition and cut the sheathing out 1 1/4 to slide the sheets in because the whole house was hardwood and tile.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Get some of those drywall clips. Those things are awesome!


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

try searching " Invisiback"


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

www.drywalltalk.com/f9/invisi-back-drywall-crack-repair-backing...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

iDAHOchris said:


> www.drywalltalk.com/f9/invisi-back-drywall-crack-repair-backing...


Where'd all you kiwis go?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Get some of those drywall clips. Those things are awesome!


I second that. Or like everyone else said start over. You can reuse drywall it theres no mud on it yet


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Pry one sheet up and screw in a butt board.


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

cut a few square holes along the seem like 5x5 then slide some 4x 11- 1/2 inch backing in there . then patch them up .


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Cut a hole at the seam every couple of feet or so, large enough to slide a 8" to 10" furring strip to be attached to both sheets. Here's one I did on a ceiling butt joint.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

oldrivers said:


> cut a few square holes along the seem like 5x5 then slide some 4x 11- 1/2 inch backing in there . then patch them up .


That's funny, I got distracted while those pictures were uploading and then posted. And you had posted pretty much the samething.:thumbsup:
I guess great minds really do think a like. :laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I like floating seams, but you're supposed to put the backer on (I use 3/8" plywood) as you go. Best answer is to glue backer on the frontside and convince people it's a design feature:whistling


----------

